# Goodall Vavle for Accucraft Ruby



## shayboy1420 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering where I could purchase a goodall valve for my Accucraft Ruby. Also do I need a special adapter for the squirt bottle to work with the goodall valve and if I do where can i get that. And is this the best way to fill a Ruby while running?
Thanks,
Zeb


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Zeb, 

Here in the UK PPS does what you want - 


```
http://www.pps-steam-models.co.uk/
```
 Look in "Accessories - Steam fittings" for Goodall and quick-connect fittings. 
I'm sure there must be a US supplier of these as well. 

Hamish


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Zeb, 
I would order one direct from Accucraft: 
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=817 
The pipe/tube into the Goodall valve needs to be a snug fit. 
Some people pump in water while still moving, others when they are stopped. 
I think that it is a 'whatever works for you' kind of a thing. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Most Accucraft goodall valves are located in the same fitting as the throttle - which when water is pumped in is fed directly to the cylinders. It is best to close the throttle to eliminate this possibility.

I wasn't aware that Accucraft was supplying goodall valves and bottles! Their parts page is pretty well blank at the moment. It only states that they will be getting 3% spare parts on new locomotives.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Our dealers catalog from Accucraft lists them as accessories on the same page as the ruby, I want to say 8 or 9 dollars. 

Andre


----------



## shayboy1420 (Jun 18, 2010)

so is there anything special that i need for the tube into the goodall valve like a fitting that goes into the valve or do you just use the tube.
Zeb


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 21 Jun 2010 12:04 PM 
Most Accucraft goodall valves are located in the same fitting as the throttle - which when water is pumped in is fed directly to the cylinders. It is best to close the throttle to eliminate this possibility.

I wasn't aware that Accucraft was supplying goodall valves and bottles! Their parts page is pretty well blank at the moment. It only states that they will be getting 3% spare parts on new locomotives.


If you can refill a Ruby's boiler (w/water bottle & Goodall valve) while the throttle is open you win the two leg world speed record, overtaking Flash the superhero, and have earned a permanent place in the Guinness Book of World Records. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL etc.




Moving on...

As far as I know Accucraft only sells Goodall valves as after market parts. Parts & Service link is located on the Accucraft's E-Store website (left side): http://www.accucraftestore.com/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 21 Jun 2010 12:04 PM 
Most Accucraft goodall valves are located in the same fitting as the throttle - which when water is pumped in is fed directly to the cylinders. It is best to close the throttle to eliminate this possibility.

I wasn't aware that Accucraft was supplying goodall valves and bottles! Their parts page is pretty well blank at the moment. It only states that they will be getting 3% spare parts on new locomotives.
Not necessarily so... a good all valve can be setup on the boiler where the fill plyug is under the sand dome but that might be a challenge depending on which version.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

i need for the tube into the goodall valve like a fitting that goes into the valve or do you just use the tube 
Zeb, 
My squirt bottle has a brass nozzle on the end of the tube - to make a better and more positive fit in the Goodall valve, and to better ignore the hot valve (it's in the boiler, remember.) But the latter has a deep orifice designed for an ordinary tube - as you squirt it expands to fill the hole. So no fitting is really needed. 

The garden store sells good spray bottles - you may even find one with a tube on it. 

Get some spare silicon tube - the same stuff sold for model aircraft fuel line. The 'valve' part is a piece of tubing that will wear out. 

I believe Royce at Quisenberry Station has some valves and bottles. 
http://www.quisenberrystation.com/Index.htm


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Zeb,You can get the Goodall Valve and Bottle from Royce.Email Him or call Him.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Silver State also sells them direct or on eBay. Work fine. Smooth outer finish, so I added a layer of heat shrink tubing for gripping it on my Forneys. They are a tight fit for the 4mm nylon tubing on my Regner squirt bottle. A brass compression fitting also converts a good quality squirt bottle (I used one from McMaster-Carr).


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another way to connect water bottle to boiler feed tube is with quick disconnects.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I make my GOODALL valves with a longer center stub that the Silicone seal goes on so that the Silicone outlet valve is down in the boiler on Accucraft. That way there is no chance for water pick up in the throttle.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

you always look at the ads in Steam in the Garden magazine and contact them via email. 

.


----------

